# Sanyo Z4 won't turn on



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

My Sanyo Z4 suddenly won't turn on. The shutter opens but the lamp doesn't light and the trouble lights blink the "lamp dead" code.

I had a spare bulb and replaced it but I get the same thing. The manual was no help. I'm downloading the service manual now. Any reset code to make sure it's not ignoring the new bulb?

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

How many hrs were on the lamp when it died? This might sound obvious but double check the replacement lamp is properly seated. If thats not it I only see two possibilities: faulty replacement lamp or something that will require a trip to Sanyo. Wish I could be more help. On the bright side this might be a excuse for a upgrade! Good luck.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

It had about 4000 hours. But I think that lamp may have been good still. It ended up being the thermal trip sensor. Had to take off the cover and just pushed it in until it clicked. Technically, that should have been a return item, but it was a simple fix and is one of the first things in the service manual to check.

I left the new bulb in, but saved the old one in case the new one dies during a Super Bowl party or something.


----------



## akan101 (Sep 14, 2009)

I think you try another lamp or check the if the housing is not damaged, If you are looking to buy a new one check out projector lamps world.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Why would you recommend this lamp supplier? The prices are ridiculously high and they are vague about the source of the "replacement" lamps. I would highly recommend staying away from this company. The warranty is 90 days. For half the price of what they are charging, or less, you can find lamps from known reliable vendors with a 1 year warranty, or buy the lamp from the manufacturer directly in several cases.


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

Anthony said:


> It had about 4000 hours. But I think that lamp may have been good still. It ended up being the thermal trip sensor. Had to take off the cover and just pushed it in until it clicked. Technically, that should have been a return item, but it was a simple fix and is one of the first things in the service manual to check.
> 
> I left the new bulb in, but saved the old one in case the new one dies during a Super Bowl party or something.


I'm glad everything worked out and its nice to have the thermal switch fix posted for those of us that don't know about it like me:R I have a Z5 and wouldn't be surprised if it is the same as the Z4.


----------

